# Fatty McButterpants



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

The haflinger I am leasing:










































Fatty Mcbutterpants (aka Pilgrim) is a registered 7 yr old haflinger that I will be leasing for ... well as long as I want him. In these pics, my trainer is riding him. It was his first ride of the year, and he did pretty good. A little impatient and very hard in the mouth. The previous owner has let him get away with a lot, so needless to say he will be a challenge. I have enlisted the help of my barn friends and trainers for their guidance. I will also be making a list of 'issues' that he has, and will be addressing them here for extra input. 

He is very smart (he picked up his bending and flexing almost right away), and very lovable. I have been working with him a bit, and have now gotten him to come to me when I whistle, which I think is pretty darn cool. He also adores his jolly ball; and is very eager to join the rest of the heard in a week. 

He passed his vet check with flying colors, and has been able to get acquainted with a few of the other horses on the property already; his best friend is a clyde.

I do have more pics of him with out a saddle, which I will post later on.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats Moxie! Haven't seen you around the forum in a while! Glad your back


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

What a cutie patootie! And his name, I hope you don't give him a complex! lol


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

He is super cute, congrats moxie!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I needed a break from the forum for a bit.

well, if the name doesnt get him, the pink will. haha


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Glad to see you back on the forum!
Pilgram looks like a great horse! I hear from everyone who ever knew a Haflinger that they are very smart horses, so I'm sure you won't have much trouble at all with the training. I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yay!! Moxie's back!!! *dances*


Congrats girlie!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Moxie, welcome back! Nice pony!!! He sure does have huge feet - that's a good thing. I always like the Haffies, good luck with him.


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

What a handsome boy! Good luck with him, and keep us posted on how his training is going.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

So so so so cute!
:]


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Very adorable! That names sure is something else, haha. 

I love love love Haflingers. Have nothing but great experiences when I've worked with them. I'm sure he'll pick up fast on things, if he fits the bill for the breed. They're definitely very smart and hearty ponies. Good luck!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. He is super cute and smart too. Today he untied himself while I was brushing him. haha. 

We started working with dropping his head, he caught on right away, I wouldn't be surprised if I added a voice command, he'd be able to do it just by asking him.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

grogeous boy! look at those little legs!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_-steals horse-_


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

well alittle late on my part sorry bout that bout congrats im glad to see your back around and that you have found you a nice lil guy


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

OMG hes really cute (BTW Hi Im Jody )

Ohh I want him - Ive never actually met a halflinger in real life but have watch youtube vids of them and always thought they were cute...

be neat to see more pics of him


----------

